# Just Don't Want to Do Treatment Any More



## Little Miss Me (May 28, 2010)

Sorry to be miserable but I just wanted to know if anybody else is feeling this way. I'm coming towards attempt number five for baby number two and I'm ok some weeks but struggling during others with the feeling that i just don't want to do any more treatment. I feel like a rubbish mother when I'm preoccupied with treatment and it takes its toll on my relationship with my husband each time we go for it. Sometimes I really feel strongly that I want to have another child but other times the feeling that I just don't have it in me any more is getting stronger.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Little Miss Me,

I couldn't read and run and just wanted to send hugs 
You are certainly not alone in how you feel, there are many posts from members feeling just as you are right now.
I'm sure some of the lovely ladies on this board will be along soon to offer words of wisdom and support .

Anj x x x


----------



## Little Miss Me (May 28, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words. Having a stronger day today. It's just getting back on the emotional rollercoaster - grrrr!!! Hope all is well with you xx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I do feel the same as you most days. I just keep on thinking that this is temporary but a life without a sibling is forever so I'm going to do it for my daughter. Not that I think it's the end of the world to be an only child, but there is only a small window to have a close sibling and that time is now.

When are you planning on starting again?

I'm starting my 7th fresh cycle in July for a mid August egg collection xx


----------



## Little Miss Me (May 28, 2010)

Hi Louise - thanks for replying to my thread. I'm just so up and down with the whole thing. Half of me is saying how easy life would be with just one but I think that's the half of me that always wants to see the bright side in a situation! We are starting again mid July for an end of July EC so just ahead of you with timings it would seem. This will be my fifth fresh cycle. But I think sometimes to get through it I have to tell myself this is the last time. Although if it doesn't work, can I live with it being the last time........? As usual the worst thing of it all is the not knowing -drives me up the wall at times. How old is your DD? Mine will be 3 in a couple of weeks so we're already going towards a larger gap even if it works now - but that has a lot of different benefits to having a small gap I think. Swings and roundabouts...... xx


----------



## Stelbud (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi, yes I understand how you're feeling. I'm in the middle of my second FET (ET next week hopefully) and my 7th cycle in all as it took 5 cycles to have my little boy. I have the possibility of one more FET if this attempt doesn't work but I don't know if I can face an 8th cycle. I'm sick of injecting my body with various drugs and all the emotional side that goes with it. 

My desire is to give him a sibling rather than a desire to gave another child I think although I can already start to feel the resentment when all my new mum friends announce baby 2 is on it's way. Like you I also know that there are lots of arguments for just having one, certainly we would be better off and life would be a lot easier. I just don't know if I'll look back and regret it if we didn't use all our frosties. Really want this attempt to work so that I don't have to make that decision. It's certainly not easy is it?! xx


----------



## Little Miss Me (May 28, 2010)

Hi Stelbud - hope this one works for you lovely. I think you hit the nail on the head towards the end about not wanting to have to make the decision. I think that's the biggie really - the thought of having to decide if and when enough is enough. If we get pregnant then we don't have to make that decision (there's no way I'll try for number three after this - can't face being back here again!) - well let's just hope that we do! Xx


----------



## Bronte Cottage (Feb 7, 2010)

Just wanted to say 'hello' too. I'm up and down also about trying again (currently in favour of it!)

We had our lovely boy (now 2) from cycle number three and last summer were shocked when cycle 4 didn't work. We thought we had a winning formula! Anyway since then DH has had a 2nd go at having his vasectomy reversed but it was unsuccessful. I couldn't convince him to do more IVF but recently I think I could sway him.

It's so hard though. I want another baby so much just to complete our family and this time, just enjoy being pregnant. Some days though I just think move on xx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hiya LMM,

Sorry I went AWOL, got distracted and my cycle was brought forward. I expect EC by the end of this week!

I was wondering where you are upto? xx


----------



## Little Miss Me (May 28, 2010)

Hi Bronte Cottage - totally get that feeling of just wanting to move on sometimes - it completely conflicts with wanting another child - it just feels like enough is enough sometimes....

Oh wow Louise - good luck with EC. I'm having baseline scan today x


----------

